# Masterbuilt temperature question



## johnnie2130 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is my second time to use my MES. Yesterday I put two small chickens and a rack of baby backs on it. Set the smoker temp at 275 (max for MES). The temp only got to 250-260 the entire time.

Today I have 4 1/2 racks of baby backs. The smoker temp is set to about 260-270. The smoker temp is only getting to about 210. That's with the damper open about half way. When it's closed that's the only time the smoker temp rises.

It's about 50 degrees here with not much wind. Any ideas why it won't heat up more? Is this how the MES work? Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2007)

johnnie2130
That does not sound right, I have smoked with my MES as cold as -20Âº. Make sure the smoker is out of the wind, but it sounds like the controller or heating element to me..... Give Masterbuilt a call on Wednesday, hpefully they can trouble shoot over the phone and send a replacement part. They are a great company that stands behind thier products, I have no complaints with the experiences I have had with them.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not really in much wind at all and the temp is 50 degrees. It's not cold outside. This is only the second time I've used it. It was a Christmas gift. Should I ask for a part replacement or another smoker?

Will these ribs eventually cook at such a low smoker temp?


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2007)

Since it is so new, possibly the retailer may give you a new one and turn yoursinto Masterbuilt for warranty for you? Be sure and let us know how it works out.

If the ribs have gotten plenty of smoke you can switch them to an oven. 210Âº might be a long wait..... I smoke ribs 225Âº to 245Âº.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2007)

I should add, these are just my thoughts. Another member here may have another idea or an easy fix for you.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to call Masterbuilt tomorrow and see what they say. 

I'm smoking these using the 3-2-1 method. They've been on the smoker for three hours, then we wrapped them in foil. They're currently in foil. If I need to put them in the oven, what do I need to do? Set the oven temp at 240* or so? How long should they stay in the oven and will they still be as tender? Keep the foil on them in the oven?


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep   250 is what I use. Keep 'em wrapped for a while. Maybe an hour. are they baby backs or full spares? Open one up and give a bone a tug/twist. When they begin to break free, take off the foil and leave in oven to firm up the meat, and sauce if ya like... or mop once more.

Ahh Babys... maybe a half hour foiled then check...


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 27, 2007)

Do everything you just said in the oven? Or did you mean part on the smoker and part in the oven?


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

How they doin in the oven?


----------



## elkhorn98 (Dec 28, 2007)

You should turn the smoker on first and get it up to temperature before putting the meat in.  And don't put cold meat in it should be room temp.  Hopefully it starts working or you can get another one.  My MES works great up to 275. Good luck.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 28, 2007)

We did preheat the MES and the meat was room temp. 

How much meat do you have on your MES when it's at 275? Also, how much water do you have in the pan when you smoke? The lady at Masterbuilt said that makes a big difference.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonder if that lady has ever used the product.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 28, 2007)

It sounded like she was just trying to avoid having to send a new part or replace the one I have.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd question what good is the stated maximum temperature if you can only achieve it when the water pan is patially empty with little or no food in it.

Since most smoking is done at temperatures between 225 - 250 I would think the unit should be capable of doing that with meat on each of the stock shelves.


----------



## illini (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnnie;
Have been following this thread with interest and curiosity.
Sounds to me like you are operating the MES properly but I do have some thoughts.

Have you checked the voltage at the outlet you are plugging the smoker into? Is it 115v or higher?

When you state that the temp indication does not reach the temp that you select on the controller does the red LED stay on continuously? This indicates that power is being applied to the cal-rod unit. If it goes out (red LED) the controller is saying that the pit temp has reached the set temp.

Do you leave the wood tray inserted all the way at all times except for loading chips? Leaving the tray even partially open will greatly increase the airflow and make a greater demand on the heating element.

If you are doing all of these things correctly and having the problem that you speak of my suggestion is that you must have Masterbuilt resolve the situation. I have heating capacity to spare at all times. My red LED is on about 60percent of the time in the severest of conditions


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 28, 2007)

I just talked to the same lady at Masterbuilt. She said she thinks my problem is being caused by having too much water in the pan. My pan was probably 1/2 to 3/4 full, but it's not a big pan. She said I should get temps up to 260 simply be using only 1/4 of water in the pan with meat on every rack. For some reason I don't think that's my problem, but I guess all I can do is try this because she isn't offering anymore help as of now.


----------



## illini (Dec 28, 2007)

I have had my MES for about 2 years.  It works just fine from no water to full of water in the pan .
That being said 1/4 full is about right but not relevant to the problem you report.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 28, 2007)

Where is the red LED light located that you mentioned? I just want to be sure I answer your question correctly.

The wood tray is definitely inserted all the way unless we add chips which isn't often at all.

I haven't tested the voltage on that outlet. I guess I need to do that.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 28, 2007)

That's what she said my problem is. I don't think that's my problem either.


----------



## illini (Dec 28, 2007)

My smoker is older than yours but I assume the controller on the top is the same.

There is a green LED that shows you have it turned on and a red LED that shows when the heater is operating.

Both are on the controller the green LED will go on or off as you push the on/off button.   the Red LED lights after you set the temp and time functions according to what you want.   This indicates the cal-rod is operating.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 28, 2007)

I imagine our controllers are the same. I'll have to check those lights and let you know, but I _think_ they're working like you said they should. I'm kind of aggravated with Masterbuilt right now.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday I tried two different 'tests' with my MES. First, I set the temp to 275 with no water in the pan. in about 45-50 minutes it was at or above 275.

Next, I did the same thing, but filled the water pan at least half full. In about an hour the temp was at or above 275. The damper was open while doing this.

I'm going to try and smoke something today to see how it does. I'll preheat to 275, then add my choice of me (probably a pork butt). I hope to have a better idea of how my MES smoker is working after that. I preheated for my smokes that didn't go well, but maybe not enough.

Judging by my first two 'tests' yesterday, does it seem like it's working right?


----------



## elkhorn98 (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you using an extension cord?  And what is the voltage?


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not using an extension cord and the voltage is ok.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I did yesterday.
Today, I decided to try it again. I pre-heated to 275+ with no problem, just like yesterday. After preparing the meats (two 5 pound pork butts), I put them in. The temp dropped from 275+ to 177 while the door was open and I was putting the meat in. 

The temp increased slowly until it got to about 228 or so. The damper was open. We closed the damper for a few minutes, then opened it to half. Just sprayed the meat (internal temp is about 120) and the smoker temp is at 235-240. It's been cooking for about 1 1/2 hours.

My MES temp is still set on 275, but I'm not getting anywhere near that. 
It's almost 3:00 now. I'll continue to update this. I want to see if you guys think this smoker is working right or not.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 29, 2007)

At about 3:15, temp increased to 265, so I turned it down to 240. According to the instructions I got from here, this meat needs to cook between 225-240. After setting at 240, my smoker temp dropped to 220 and was still going down.

I changed temp back to 250 and it's increasing a few degrees. As of 3:40 p.m., the smoker temp is 233.

By the way, it's about 55 degrees here and the smoker isn't getting any wind.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Dec 29, 2007)

It's about 5 p.m. now. 

My temp has been staying around 235-240. The MES temp is about 8 degrees higher.

Just opened the door to spray with apple juice and it dropped from 235 to 190. Hopefully it will go back up quickly. Is the temp supposed to drop so far so fast? The door was only open about a minute or so. We also added a fatty.


----------



## gofish (Dec 29, 2007)

As far as the heat, just keep the door shut.  There is nothing to stop the heat from leaving the MES when the door is open.  It will take a while to get the temp up with the electric vs having a fire.  I dont believe you need to spray that much (if at all) with the MES.  To me, there is not much drying out if you have water in the pan ..... thats why I quit putting water in when doing jerky.  Maybe just put apple juice in the h20 pan vs mopping all the time.  If you have to open it and add a fatty, then sure spray real quick.

Just my experience ...... hope it helps


----------



## psychobrew (Jan 5, 2008)

Try putting the meat on a different shelf to make sure you're not blocking heat from reaching the temp sensor or the temp sensor is not picking up the temp of whatever it is you're cooking.

The heating element never stays on for more than a few minutes so the light will cycle on and off even when it's not at temp.


----------



## mmurphy (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a Masterbuilt Black 30" electronic smoker.  I was pursuaded to get it as opposed to a Bradley by a rep at Bass Pro Shop (even though I didnt purchase it there).  My issue is that it doesnt generate smoke at temp's less than 250 degrees F.  Also, for my unit I have to set the tem higher that I would expect.  Currently I have to compensate using my JennAir 5 burner grill.  

This is NOT why I purchased the smoker (i.e. to give relief to my grill).  I was told by someone at Bass Pro Shop that this unit is sound and better than the Bradley units.  However, I can't seem to get Masterbuilt to return my calls or eMails.  As such I'm rethinking my purchase and what I should do.

Matt in Georgia

----------------------


----------



## mmurphy (Feb 29, 2008)

How does your unit operate at lower temps?  I've had difficulty trying to get it to generate smoke at temp's below 180 degrees/F (for sausage).


----------



## charlied20 (May 20, 2008)

I recently bought a MES and have had a problem getting the temp over 230 degrees. My last discussion with the company ended with them telling me that they would need to send me a 'body kit'. The heater cannot be changed. How long have you had yours???


----------



## johnnie2130 (May 20, 2008)

Mine didn't seem to work right at first and they eventually sent me a new body kit. It may have helped some. Mine's able to cook at 250 degrees or so. I'm not sure if it will cook at 275 with meat in it. It will pre-heat to 275+ though. Most of what we cook doesn't require it to be at 275. We've done all types of pork including ribs that turn out great. I don't get the heavy bark that some get but I just thought it might be because it's an electric smoker and not cooking over wood or coals. We've done some really good eatings with the MES though.


----------



## ronp (May 21, 2008)

I just got mine last week, and I love it, a few calls to CS were handled in a professional manner. If you read the manual it states no pre heating required. That makes sense as the smoker is heating up so is the food. I haven't tried to smoke at 275 yet. To me it would be important to fill the water pan at least 1/2 3/4 full to help maintain temps when you open the door, more mass more heat retention. Just opinion.


----------



## fishawn (May 21, 2008)

I would think the "volume" of meat being put in the smoker would have an affect on the internal temps of the smoker, which could be affected for quite a while. Any experts on this issue?


----------



## charlied20 (May 21, 2008)

I have used mine a few times but am more experienced with a propane smoker. The food cooked in the MES has a much stronger smokey flavor. How often do you add more wood when you cook with the MES?


----------



## ronp (May 21, 2008)

When it stops smoking, about 1 /2 hours so far. I am still new with this one.


----------



## charlied20 (May 21, 2008)

Do you keep it smoking continuously until done cooking?


----------



## ronp (May 21, 2008)

Yes, but I have only done a boneless pork loin, Fattys, and beans.


----------



## tjw in kans (May 27, 2008)

hey ronp, just want to say howdy, i grew up in manitowish waters, vilas county, back in the late 50s and early 60s. where was your rib joint? also 2 months new to a MES here in toto land. tjw.


----------



## ronp (May 27, 2008)

Hi you can read my story here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=17415

I used to frequent The german place in Manitowish waters tha Emil had. Can't remember the name though.

Before that I spent much time at Long lake.

thanks for asking.


----------



## geob (May 27, 2008)

Which MES did you get, the 30 or 40.  The 30 holds heat better.  The digital Thermometer is about 30 deg off so you might want to check it with another one.  If you are still having heat problems, add some charcoal in the wood pan.  Gives a better smoke flavor anyway. 
Like Ronp said, make sure you have water or sand in the water pan to act as a heat sink.
I don't remember turning mine up past 250 and that was to hurry up the smoke.  

Remember Low & Slow.

Geob


----------



## ronp (May 28, 2008)

I was just going to ask about that. I never used lump charcoal, does  it work, and how about the falvor if it does.


----------



## charlied20 (May 28, 2008)

I just bought the MES 40 and the company had to send me a new body kit because I cannot get the heat up to 230 - 250. I have not changed the kit yet but will do so soon. 
While cooking ribs this weekend I got it up to around 225 after about 1 hour and then added some potaote skins and sausage. The temp went down to below 150 and never got back above 180 after 1 1/2 hrs. After taking the skins and sausage out the temp went up to 230. Am I doing somethnig wrong?


----------



## ronp (May 29, 2008)

Is your door gasket OK? I finally got through to a knowledgleable person today. Here are some pics of my door and it is faulty, their sending me a new door.
In the first you see where it leaks.







In this pic looking closely you see what appears to be a rivet. That should be a hole for the clip to go into.






This is very Blury but it shows the clip






Also she said if you are using an extention cord that will cut the wattage.And if it's on a ground fault protector that will also affect the performance.  She sad it SHOULD, if everything is right acording to the above, 275 should be achieved in 45 minutes in decent weather, mine took one hour yesterday and was told that was normal because mine in on a ground fault protector.

Make sure that you have clips every 6 inches around the whole door. Mine only has one on each corner and one in the middle on top and 2 on the sides. Not acceptable.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I think I talked to a person named Lisa but not sure. All reps are not that good.

Good luck and stand your ground. 

I checked the display at Sam's tonight and it is also defective.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I guess they had a bad run damned imports.


----------



## charlied20 (Jun 1, 2008)

I recieved my new body kit this week and went to change the door today but I cannot because the lower door tappings for the hinge does not line up correctly with the hinge from the old body - the spacing is about 1/4" too close to fit the hinge. I also checked the door gasket and I found one clip broken and the others are not 6" apart but more like 10".

I installed a new outlet so that I didn't need to use an extension cord. I did put in a GFP outlet because an electrician told me I should because it is outside. I have to call them again tommorrow because of the hinge problem. Thanks for the information on the door!


----------



## jsdspif (Jun 2, 2008)

I had that problem and it was one of the terminals that slide onto the heating element were pretty much disintegrated . One was , the other looked fine so I just replaced the one that wasn't there any more with a new terminal the hardware store called an appliance terminal (I suspect it's stainless steel). Then after using it a couple of times without a problem it started acting up again not getting to temperature or fluctuating a lot , so I tore it back apart and the terminal I didn't replace the first time was just about gone , so I replaced it and mine has worked fine since then . Probably have used it 50 times or something .


----------



## ronp (Jun 2, 2008)

You are welcome if my door is wrong and doesn't work, I'll be returning it to Sam's for the second time and get a new one until it is right.


----------



## charlied20 (Jun 4, 2008)

They will be sending me the door they took off the body kit they sent me. I'll let you know how I make out. Has anybody had a problem with the control panel for this MES?


----------



## ronp (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder. I called today to see where my door was. She said it was shipped last Thursday, great. I forgot to ask about the chip loader so I called back. got another rep and she said there were no orders sent to me. I was pissed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 She ordered the door and chip loader and gave me an order #. Another 10 days wait. When i got home tonight there was a big box, guess what was in it? A new door and chip loader.
So, I installed the door, 5 mnutes, and guess what? When I called about the chip loader the first time they told me they had never heard of the welds breaking. Well another guess what? Now there are 2 spot welds holding that thing together instaed of one, ha ha.

So after installng the door I now have leaks on both corners. And still dont have the six inch apart clips on the top. I think it is a lot better, but not right according to the rep that sent me this.

I was gong to call them tommorow to see if I could cancel today's order, but decided to let it go. If they can't manage what their doing, why should I? Maybe the next door will be right. 

Maybe I should keep calling with differnt complaints until I get another smoker. Like the digital control doesent work, the temps won't go up, the door leaks, the loader broke. That should cover a whole new smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will say in their defense it is a no hassle deal, I haven't even registerd the unit yet. 

They need to get their @$%$ together though, for their own bottom line.


----------



## charlied20 (Jun 4, 2008)

When I recieve my door I will only be the control away from a whole new system as well. Make sure that you get an order number whenever they are going to shipp something. It allows them to look it up quickly and give you the status.

I asked about the new door design and was told that the unit has been reengineered from the old style to correct some of these problems. That was probably why the tapping for the old body kit and the new one are different. I also noticed that the model number on the back of the new body kit list 3 different models. My original and 2 others. Does your kit have the same?


----------



## ronp (Jun 4, 2008)

The back of the unit has only one model number 20070408. I assume that means it was made April 8, 2007. My manual has 4 numbers on it though.

What's your model # ?

Also, on the door where the lock was drilled, it was about 1/4 inch off, but it works.


----------



## charlied20 (Jun 4, 2008)

My old body kit model# is 20070108. My new one has 3 numbers: 20070108, 20070407 and 20070707. I am assume that means it is a 3rd generation of the body. I am hoping it works when I get the door. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## ronp (Jun 4, 2008)

Those same numbers are on my manual.

I would like to get the latest model. If I sill have trouble I will just take it back to Sam's and see what they can do. I think this one will work though.


----------



## davenh (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing I noticed with my 40" MES was the bottom of the door would bow slightly under hot temps and make a gap. It seals back up when cold. I added an extra latch to the top and bottom to keep it sealed tight.


----------



## ronp (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds good, you would think there would be 2 to start with.


----------



## davenh (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Chuck,
Got your PM and thought I'd share in more detail out here. Maybe some others could get something out of it, thinking most things might have been already covered in the thread, but here are my thoughts on using the MES 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Again, just my way of using the unit.

This time of year the MES should recover within an hour to 230. If you have really loaded it down with cool meat it might take a little longer to get to 250. I had trouble with mine during the winter recovering temps when loaded, but it was really cold outside (I added a heater, another thread). 

Start with boiling hot water in the water pan instead of cold water. I also only fill the pan half way. Top vent always full open.

Warm up the unit to 270 for an hour with all the racks, water in the pan and drip pans in place. This will help to bring everything to temp before adding your meat, the recovery will be better.

As already mentioned above, added a couple door latches (top and bottom) to keep it sealed tightly. If you have any gaps in the seal, it will suck in cold air as the hot air exhausts. You want all the air flow in the unit to come in through the wood box inlet holes (three small holes in the load tube). This way it kind of gets pre heated. If the unit gets too much air from leaks, the wood might also start flaring up. If everything is tight the wood doesn't get enough air to maintain the flame, so it just goes out with a poof and smokes. You might notice the poofing around the load tube area after adding wood or opening the door. 

Also make sure the load tube is in the dump position where it is locked. Some times the poof could push the load tube partially out if not locked. 

Another thing I do is add a broken up charcoal briquette in with the wood. This helps getting a smoke ring and adds a few more BTU's for heat. I start off every smoke by adding two briquettes worth and 1/2 to 3/4 of a briquette each time I add wood. 

I use mini chunks instead of chips, maybe 1"x1"x2" (chop them down from larger chunks), lasts longer and the charcoal helps to make them burn more consistant since the element shuts down after reaching setpoint. I put one in every 30~40 min with more charcoal. 

I'm not sure I buy into the extention cord or groung fault theory from MES. The unit draws like 6.5 A max. You would need a really long extention or small gauge wire to get enough resistance to limit the current that much. I'm also not sure how a ground fault limits the current or voltage, unless it senses current to ground then trips. Other than that I would think it should react like a normal outlet. I use mine on a 50' 14ga extention, plugged into a GFCI outlet and get the rated current to the unit (did actually measure it).

Hope some of this helps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## ronp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, very interesting.


----------



## charlied20 (Jun 5, 2008)

DaveNH - Thanks. I have been boiling the water before adding it and have found that preheating works better as well. I will try some of your other comments and let you know how I make out. Thanks again!!!


----------

